# XML oder Datenbank?



## Randall (18. Jun 2004)

Ab welchem Umfang würdet ihr Daten via eine Datenbank verwalten und wann mittels XML-Dokument?

Konkret geht es um folgendes: Beim erfassen von Kundendaten sind Auswahllisten vorhanden. Darin enthalten zwischen 2 und 10 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Diese können vom Benutzer verändert werden, hinzugefügt und gelöscht werden. Würdet ihr diese Auswahlmöglichkeiten in einer Datenbank verwalten oder mittels eines XML-Files?


----------



## bygones (18. Jun 2004)

wenn eine Datenbank vorhanden ist würde ich im Prinzip immer eine Datenbank nutzen. Wenn es sich aber um ein paar einträge handelt (gutes Stück *g*) dann reicht auch ein XML file.

Aber du kannst ja auch z.b. die Objekte an sich speichern ohne sie in ein anderes Format zu pressen....


----------



## Michael (18. Jun 2004)

Man kann auch JDO verwenden. Im letzten Javamagazin iX (06/04) steht dazu ein ganz guter Artikel drin.
Damit könntest du dann von XML auf Datenbanken umswitchen ohne dein Programm anpassen zu müssen, wenn du merkst, dass es einfach zu viele Daten für XML werden.


----------

